# Serbian (BCS): I will be



## kloie

How would I say:
Tomorrow I will be reading a book,and What will you be doing?
Ja ću čitati knjigu sutra,a šta ti ćeš raditi?
Ja budem čitao(la) knjigu sutra, a šta ti budeš radio(la)?

Thanls in advance


----------



## Duya

Futur I is an indicative tense (and thus works only in main clauses), and futur II is a conditional tense (~English subjunctive). Futur II also works in temporal dependent clauses (expressing while/after/before relationship):



> Ja ću čitati knjigu sutra,a šta ti ćeš raditi?
> Ja budem čitao(la) knjigu sutra, a šta ti budeš radio(la)?



However:

_Dok/ako ja budem čitao(la) knjigu sutra, šta ćeš ti raditi?_


----------



## VelikiMag

kloie said:


> Ja budem čitao(la) knjigu sutra, a šta ti budeš radio(la)?


I believe this could be Kajkavian Croatian. While it is not a part of standard Croatian, it is still how Kajkavian-speaking people would construct future tense in their speech. Hope that someone who knows better will confirm this.

Some time ago in Kosovo, KFOR put this on their fence. It says: "Stop, or we will open fire". But it is not proper Serbian even though it is written in cyrillic. One can conclude that they had a Kajkavian translator who isn't completely familiar with Serbian grammar. Or perhaps a Slovenian. And as seen on the poster, people made jokes by replying in the same (wrong) manner.


----------



## itreius

It's not Kajkavian per se (that would be _Ja bum čital(a) knjigu sutra, a kaj buš ti delal(a)?_), but it mostly likely _is_ under influence of Kajkavian. Using _budem_ in such a way is quite common in every day colloquial speech in some parts, so it often ends up being used incorrectly by people when they're speaking standard.


----------



## kloie

Hvala svima!


----------



## Nelandir

I only registered to tell you this, can't believe no one's noticed it:
You got the word order in the sentences wrong:

_Ja ću čitati knjigu sutra, a što *ćeš ti* raditi?
Ja budem čitao(la) knjigu sutra, a što *budeš ti* radio(la)?_

The second sentance ("budem") is gramatically incorrect despite the order (I just wrote it the way it sounds natural). As some have put it, it can be heard in spoken language in different parts of Croatia, but it is incorrect. And the sentence is kajkavian like, but Iterius is right, the correct kajkavian form would be _Ja bum čital(a) knjigu sutra, a kaj buš ti delal(a)__?_

No offence, but your word order sounds sill  Frankly, Croatian, and generally Serbocroatian languges are pretty much useless outside the Balkans, expect, of course, for reading Alan Ford, but Italian should suffice for that  Anyway, if you do want to learn our language, why not do the best you can


----------



## Duya

What the heck are you talking about? Why would a word order matter in an ungrammatical (i.e. invalid)
 sentence?


----------



## Nelandir

Duya said:


> What the heck are you talking about? Why would a word order matter in an ungrammatical (i.e. invalid)
> sentence?


Because it doesn't sound *natural*...
If kloie asked how he'd ask a certain question, I see no reason why we shouldn't tell him how ask the question...


----------



## Duya

Nelandir said:


> Because it doesn't sound *natural*...



With futur II in a main clause, it doesn't sound natural to me in any word order.



Nelandir said:


> If kloie asked how he'd ask a certain question, I see no reason why we shouldn't tell him how ask the question...



Maybe because *she* is a stranger, learning our language, and we shouldn't confuse her further with irrelevant sidetracks?


----------



## Nelandir

Duya said:


> With futur II in a main clause, it doesn't sound natural to me in any word order.
> 
> It does sound natural and it is grammatically correct (the first one that is - _Ja ću čitati knjigu sutra, a što ćeš ti raditi?_). Maybe not in Serbian, but it is definitely correct in Croatian. In standard language, we rarely use future II, anyway. In sentences like _Radit ćemo kada budeš došao_ (_We'll work when you arrive_) we do, but even in this case, present can be used instead - _Radit ćemo kada dođeš._
> Yeah, these sentences are here so I show you what I mean, not to confuse kloie
> 
> Maybe because *she* is a stranger, learning our language, and we shouldn't confuse her further with irrelevant sidetracks?



Erm., I don't see how that is confusing for a foreigner who wants to learn our language. I mean it might be confusing to her for sure, but if when someone wants to learn a lingo, she must learn to speak *naturally*. Imagine yourself telling English speakers "Me be Duya"...
If she's not learning Serbocroatian, then she probably only needs this one sentance, so I don't see a reason we shouldn't tell her the correct one.
In any case, she's not obliged to memorize anything we tell her


----------

